# Mücken



## sommer (19. März 2009)

Hallo,
bin gerade dabei einen Teich, im von mir gemieteten Garten, zu bauen.
Habe die Zusage vom Vermieter über den Bau erhalten, jedoch
beschwerten sich andere Mieter, dass es viele Mücken durch den 
Teich geben werde. 
Kurze Erklärung: Es handelt sich um ein Mehrfamilienhaus mit 5 Parteien,
wobei ich das Erdgeschoß bewohne zu dem der Garten gehört.
2 Damen bewohnen die 1. Etage, welche sich unter Drohung von Miet-
kürzungen beschwert haben.

Da ich Wasser mit seinem Tierleben sehr mag, möchte ich nicht nachgeben.

Wer kann mir bitte einen Rat geben.
Vielen Dank.
Chris


----------



## axel (19. März 2009)

*AW: Mücken*

Hallo Chris :Willkommen2

Setze ein paar Moderlischen ein, die halten den Teich Mückenfrei.
In Teichen gibts eh kaum Mücken , eher in Gefäßen und Regenwassertonnen.

Lg
axel


----------



## Christine (19. März 2009)

*AW: Mücken*

Hallo Chris,

:Willkommen2 bei uns!

Mach einen Kompromiss: Versprech den Damen ein hübsches Wasserspiel, denn Mücken mögen kein bewegtes Wasser. Die bevorzugen dunkle, muffige Regentonnen.


----------



## joi (19. März 2009)

*AW: Mücken*

Hallo,ich habe meinen Fischteich jetzt 3 Jahre,und konnte bis jetzt nicht feststellen dass ich im Sommer mehr Mücken als vorher auf meiner Terasse haben sollte! Viel Glück, und liebe Grüsse Joi!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. März 2009)

*AW: Mücken*

Kann ich nur bestätigen, 2 Jahre Teich, nicht mehr Mücken wie sonst


----------



## McMurphy (19. März 2009)

*AW: Mücken*

Hallo

Gegen diese Plagegeister wird hier in den Rheinauen schon seit Jahren das sogenannte ,,B.T.I.,, mit Helikoptern über den Wasserflächen versprüht.
Das ist ein Eiweisstoff der die Mückenlarven im Wasser abtötet.
Wir bekommen das Zeug von der Gemeinde umsonst gestellt. Für Regentonnen und Teiche.
Das gibts aber auch zu kaufen, zB. hier.
http://www.nuetzlinge-shop.de/oxid....letten--10er.-gegen-Stech--und-Trauermuecken/
Da Zeug hilft wirklich und ist anscheind ungefährlich für andere Lebewesen.
Zumindest wird es hier bei uns im Naturschutzgebiet eingesetzt.

Gruß
Raimund

P.S. Aber wenn Du Fische oder __ Frösche im Teich hast, hast Du mit Stechmücken eh keine Probleme. Im Teich meines Schwagers futtern die Frösche und __ Molche alle Mückenlarven weg.
Nur werden sich die Damen dann wohl über das ,,unerträgliche,, gequake von diesen grünen Monstern beschweren, hihihi.
Wir haben jedes Jahr etwa 30 Stück in nem recht kleinen Teich. Das ist ein ganz schönes Spektakel. Ich finds schön.


----------



## chromis (19. März 2009)

*AW: Mücken*

War alles schon mal Thema:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16567


----------



## Nymphaion (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mücken*

Hallo,

B.T.I. = Bacillus thuringiensis israelensis ist ein mit etwas Vorsicht zu genießendes Präparat. Bislang ist es wirklich harmlos, aber das muss nicht so bleiben. Die Wirkungsweise beruht darauf, dass zunächst die Sporen verbreitet werden (normalerweise auf Pflanzenteile aufgesprüht oder direkt ins Wasser), dann werden die Sporen von Mücken- oder Schmetterlingsraupen gefressen und entwickeln sich in den Larven. Die Entwicklung geht sehr schnell. Die Larven stellen innerhalb weniger Stunden das Fressen ein und 'verbluten' innerlich. Soweit ist das eine ziemlich unbedenkliche Sache.

Problematisch ist die Geschichte, weil wir seit kurzem wissen dass es sich bei Bacillus thuringiensis israeliensis, Bacillus cereus (der erzeugt Lebensmittelvergiftungen) und Bacillus anthracis (der Milzbranderreger) nicht um drei verschiedene Bakterien handelt sondern um drei Varianten der gleichen Art. Eine kleine Mutation, und aus dem biologischen Mückenbekämpfungsmittel wird der tödliche Milzbranderreger. Natürlich passieren Mutationen nicht jeden Tag und das Ergebnis muss nicht zwangsläufig gefährlich sein, aber je mehr B.T.I. ausgebracht wird, umso größer wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass einmal solch eine gefährliche Mutation dabei ist. Ausserdem wird die Waffe B.T.I. durch die massenhafte Anwendung stumpf. In den USA wurden bereits Mückenstämme beobachtet, die gegen B.T.I. immun geworden sind. B.T.I. ist ein großes Geschäft, in den USA wurde es patentiert: 

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...50&s1=4166112.PN.&OS=PN/4166112&RS=PN/4166112


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mücken*

Hi Chris,

lass dich blos nicht einschüchtern !

1. solltest du dir schriftlich vom vermieter bestätigen lassen das du einen teich bauen darfst und darin regeln ob du den nach einem auszug wieder entfernen musst.

Bau den aber nicht zu nah am haus um evtl. wasserschäden die am haus entstehen könnten zu vermeiden

2. richtig mücken lieben unbewegtes wasser, wenn du ein wasserspiel installierst solltest du aber auf seerosen verzichten da die keine langanhaltende beregnung mögen ... das plätschern könnte die mieter auch mehr belästigen als evtl. mücken.

du könntest das problem allerdings mit einem kleinen durchlauffilter (keinen druckfilter) lösen und somit auch ein paar fischlein reinsetzten

3. wenn du genügend grünzeuch in den teich pflanzt kommen auch viele liebellen, die daraus resultierenden libellenlarven spießen die mückenlarven auf und saugen sie aus (hab vor kurzem einen ganz tollen bericht auf 1festival dazu gesehen)

4. mietminderung können die wegen einem teich gar nicht geltend machen, auch nicht wenn sich mal ein frosch ansiedelt ... du willst doch deinen gartenbereich für deine miete auch genießen-lass dir das blos nicht verderben

5. kauf blos nicht irgendwelche mittelchen zum reinkippen für den teich... damit meine ich auch dieses *stechmückenfrei* mittelchen das in jedem baumarkt für 10€ zu bekommen ist

6. wünsch ich dir Viel Erfolg und würde mich feuen wenn du uns dein Projekt mit ein paar bildchen hier näher vorstellen magst, somit kann man schon von anfang an helfen und fehler beim bau vermeiden


----------



## Annett (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mücken*

Hallo Werner,

auch wenn das hier nicht mehr so richtig ins eigentliche Thema passt....


> Problematisch ist die Geschichte, weil wir seit kurzem wissen dass es sich bei Bacillus thuringiensis israeliensis, Bacillus cereus (der erzeugt Lebensmittelvergiftungen) und Bacillus anthracis (der Milzbranderreger) nicht um drei verschiedene Bakterien handelt sondern um drei Varianten der gleichen Art. Eine kleine Mutation, und aus dem biologischen Mückenbekämpfungsmittel wird der tödliche Milzbranderreger.


 

Hast Du dazu irgendwo eine Quellenangabe? Habe davon bisher noch nichts gehört. Das muss aber nichts heißen.


----------



## Nymphaion (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mücken*

Hallo Annett,

bitte sehr, hier ist die Quelle: 

Erlendur Helgason, Ole Andreas Økstad, Dominique A. Caugant, Henning A. Johansen, Agnes Fouet, Michéle Mock, Ida Hegna und Anne-Brit Kolstø: Bacillus anthracis, Bacillus cereus, and Bacillus thuringiensis - One Species on the Basis of Genetic Evidence. In: Applied and Environmental Microbiology. Bd. 66, Nr. 6, 2000, S. 2627-2630.


----------



## karsten. (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mücken*



sommer schrieb:


> .......
> Habe die Zusage vom Vermieter über den Bau erhalten, jedoch
> beschwerten sich andere Mieter, dass es viele Mücken durch den
> Teich geben werde.




Hallo

und       .... :Willkommen2

natürlich ist das ein Problem 

es sind ........DUMMSCHWÄTZER       




> Es kann der Frömmste nicht in Frieden leben, wenn es dem bösen Nachbarn nicht gefällt.
> Zitat von Friedrich Schiller (Wilhelm Tell)


mein Lösung war die 

das Risiko Sekt zu spendieren geht gegen null
Freunde damit zu gewinnen .......... auch
Recht haben macht einsam   



und Spass !!°!°!° 


schönes WE


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mücken*

Hi Chris,

wie gehts denn nun weiter ?


----------

